# advice please!!! over 40 starting FET med cycle.



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey ladies, 
Anyone else started  a FET medicated cycle this week or  last week? Ihave two 
snow flakes waiting to go!I've check various web sites and am getting 
mixed predicted success%. From 8% to 25%. I am at the Oxford fertility clinic and haven't
heard of many over 40s with a BFP! 
I was hoping a success story would give me
some advice or info about what they did.... thinking of going for acupuncture... doing 800
Folic... eating brazils veg and pineapple!  Any other ideas no natter how nuts welcome!! 
Many thanks!


----------



## Emma02 (May 25, 2010)

Hi there, I am 40, 41 in May! I had FET on Friday last week, so am in my 2WW! I am just trying to take it easy and having a handful of almonds a day, together with a small glass of pineapple juice (not concentrated).

It's really hard to know what to do to be honest! I am currently having stomach cramps and don't know if it is a good or bad sign! Reading into everything my body is doing and panicking!

Where are you up to? X


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi I'm having my FET in the next week or so too. I started a thread dbout successful 40+ pregnancies with own eggs, which might encourage you (if you can find it!) Im sure some of the replies included FET's. Will have another look myself I think!  
I'm eating the pineapple & Brazil nuts again this time too! What kind of protocol are you on? Are you down-regging first? I've just got oestrogen tabs & then the delightful progesterone pessaries   Good luck! X


----------



## Emma02 (May 25, 2010)

I've been doing the same too with pineapple and Brazil nuts! Yep I DR with buseralin and then the buseralin with climival after base lining scan! I am now on pesseries and climival!

Good luck with FET next week! Xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on being PUPO Emma! Wishing you all the best     
My protocol didn't involve down regging and I wish it had as I'm now having to have extra scans, grr! 

Baby ninja have you already started? Good luck    

 To us all! xx


----------



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for replying Emma and Merlin!
Merlin have you had FET yet? Excited for you! Sending millions of hugs and good vibes to your snow flakes! 
Emma I truly hope all is well with you too xx any news? I have all my appendages crossed xx I hate the 2ww. Xx 

It's so weird... 2 weeks. Into this and my first lining scan is this Thursday. As with last time I've been fine no worries until now and I'm on the second day of emotional upset no mega reason I guess. Bf doesn't know what to do. I guess you just have to wait it out. Well, I'm eating almonds, Brazils and going to grab pineapple tomorrow. I also have had pain around my belly button feels like a stretched muscle. I read I should eat plain food when injecting and to avoid spicy, I love spicy foods. Have been teary today. Hard not to start thinking about what ifs. Keeping it secret this time. Keeping positive even under the tears..as I don't really think they are mine as such as they come even if I'm not thinking if anything sad! Defies all logic! 
I've got great stuff going on so I reckon these down feelings are just the drugs. Very annoying though.
Xx   xx


----------



## Emma02 (May 25, 2010)

Oh sweetie, I was like that this time round, whether it is my age or knowing that that is my last frostie, I don't know!! I have had a BFP which is amazing, so sending you lots of baby dust!!

It is an emotional roller coaster and even tho I have had the best outcome, it still doesn't stop you from worrying and knicker checking! I am wanting to keep testing daily, which is stupidly expensive! 

I had a sore tummy from injections, but I still ate what I wanted up to FET.

I think how you're feeling is pretty normal and just the hormones! Keep smiling and let us know how you get on.
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Babyninja it definitely sounds like the medication & effects of all the hormones to me! I've had days like that too. 

Thank you for your good vibes   I've had my ET and now in my 2ww so got the challenge of staying calm through thst now   I'm off work this week but fortunately hubby is around from tomorrow so I won't be crawling the walls too much   All you can do is try to be positive, stay in the present & take one day at a time. Some days that's easy & others virtually impossible! Good luck with yoir lining scan   I had 3 of them in the end as a follicle was wanting to grow & I ovulated, but the transfer was ok (just a bit painful at first). We got another photo of our embie and tried to compare it to last year's one when we got home, to see if it looked any different   I do hope we can all be lucky  

Emma hope all's well with you too! Thank you for wishing me good luck before   Just seen your post, congrats!   That's wonderful news and I hope we can both join you soon with the POAS! Have you done betas, just wondered as my clinic don't do them. Hope the next few weeks fly past for you.

Merlin xxx


----------

